# Are the fox pups in Utah comming out of their dens yet?



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

My little brother and I shot a fox the other day and it is tiny. I'm thinking it is a pup. Are the Utah pups out yet?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

been out for 5 weeks or longer.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Saw 3 or 4 the other day so ya. There out.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

yup, they are well out of the den.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

oh ya and if fox are anything like coyotes the pups will start to be turned free in august. 

september and october are always fun predator hunting months the young and dumb ones are out and about o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The pups are growing fast and healthy....


----------

